# SS Braddovey



## richie901 (Jul 9, 2012)

*SS Braddovey (Reardon Smith Line)*

WESTERN MAIL & SOUTH WALES NEWS.
THURSDAY. DECEMBER 6. 1928.
CARDIFF CAPTAIN'S FEAT.
REACHES PORT WITH
RUDDDERLESS SHIP.

After battling with the elements for eleven days, Captain Douglas Forrest, of Cardiff, has succeeded in reaching Bermuda with the rudderless steamer Braddovey, of which he is in command, without the assistance of other vessels.
Since it was reported on November 23 that the rudder coupling of the Braddovey, which was on passage from Barry to Galveston, had broken, and that efforts were being made to rig a jury rudder, the South Wales shipping community have watched with considerable interest the news of Captain Forrest's efforts to r e a c h Bermuda, 500 miles distant from where the rudder was lost. The efforts of the crew Capt. D Forrest will be gathered when it is mentioned that two jury rudders and two drags had to be rigged before Bermuda was reached on Tuesday. Owing to deviations from her course the Braddovey steamed a distance of some 600 miles with makeshift rudders, and though the vessel was escorted for the greater part of the distance by the Bradburn, belonging to the same owners, no assistance was received. 
A telegram of congratulation was on Wednesday sent to Captain Forrest and the crew of the Braddovey by Sir William Reardon Smith and Sons (Limited), the managing owners of the Leeds Shipping Company (Limited), to which the Braddovey and Bradburn belong.
Captain G. Breckon, agent of the Imperial Merchant Service Guild, at Cardiff, has also written to the headquarters of the Guild, saying that the work of Capt. Forrest has been freely discussed in nautical circles.
Captain Forrest, who lives at 129, City Road, Cardiff, carried a crew composed entirely of Britishers, including Mr Stuart Wilson, South Shields, chief mate; Mr J. Moffat, Gloucester. second mate; Mr T. H. Webb, Guthrie Street, Barry, chief engineer; Mr J. E. Griffiths, Whitchurch road, Cardiff, second engineer; Mr E. Baffles. Amble, third engineer; Mr L. Baker, Barry, assistant engineer, and four local apprentices.


----------



## nitty2 (Sep 17, 2013)

I'm so glad to have stumbled across this post. I have been trying to find out anything I can about my grandpa who was an engineer in the Merchant Navy. 
I have his Certificate of Discharge and the SS Braddovey was one of his earlier vessels. He was listed as being on this ship in 1928, so when I found this account I was so pleased, especially as he is named in it.

May I take this chance to correct a spelling mistake, which I assume has arisen from the transcription of handwritten records:

My grandpa is listed as the third engineer, and his name was Edward Bailes (not Baffles). He would have been known to his friends as Ted, and he was born in Amble, Northumberland. He began his service on the Cragness in 1925 at around 19 years of age, and served in the Merchant Navy all his working life, working his way up to the position of Chief Engineer.

It is so wonderful to have found such a record, and to even see photos of an extraordinary event that he would have been directly involved in - thank you.

I will no doubt have other questions to explore, which I will try to post in the correct sections.


----------



## richie901 (Jul 9, 2012)

*S.S Braddovey*

What a surprise to get a reply about this post from someone he is related to a member of the crew.
I have the original newspaper articles and and a set of photographs I would be hapyy to send you copies via email.
Best wishes Richard Forrest


----------



## kypros (Feb 13, 2010)

On a very similar theme would anyone recall a story of a steamer in the south Atlantic which lost its propeller en route to South America in ballast with no radio fitted at the time would have been before WW1,the crew managed to fit the spare prop after tremendous struggle which included cutting through the drive shaft housing with steel chisels,rigging the after derricks and a temporary wooden lifting rig over the stern she still had steam power available on deck.I believe she was adrift for over two months and had strayed off the main shipping routes and was almost out of coal fresh water and food before making it into BA.Being in ballast they flooded the forward hatch to bring the stern out of the water.I read this story almost fifty years ago when in the MN myself I cannot recall the name of the vessel a tremendous feat as they had been given up for lost at sea,KYPROS


----------



## nitty2 (Sep 17, 2013)

Thank you Richard, that would really be appreciated. 

Ted was my mum's father, and she knows very little about his career, other than that she grew up not seeing him for months and sometimes years at a time. He survived two torpedo incidents, which I am trying to find out about, and at some point he worked for France Fenwick. I also have a question about the SS Chevington which I will put in a new thread.

I'm not very familiar with the way forums work, so please could you advise me on the best way to pass on my e-mail address to you.

Thanks,
Anita.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day Richie.m.10th.july.2012.19:44.re:ss braddovey(reardon smith lines)just read this old post of a most interesting feat of seamanship,looking at the thumbnail of the temp.rudder it is amazing it was able to steer on its own.thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------

